# Close Quarters Survival Seminar--Feb. in Arizona



## AzQkr (Oct 10, 2008)

*When:* Feb 21 and 22, 2009

*Where:* Rio Salado Sportsmans Club 
3960 N. Usery Pass Road, in Mesa, Arizona
http://www.riopractical.com/

*Trainers:* 7677, Matt Temkin and Brownie

*Equipment to bring:* Eye and Ear protection mandatory----Pistol with minimum of 4 magazines; 1000 rds of ammo; Airsoft pistol if you have one;

Training knives provided-----Airsofts will be supplied on a limited basis.

*Cost:* Two days $400.00. When we reach 13 students it drops to $375.00, when we reach 15 students it drops to 350.00 per student. This class is limited to 16 students.

*A deposit of 100.00 will secure a slot for this one. Email me at arizonaqkr "at" yahoo dot com for contact information* 

*Course Curriculum: *

Core pistol training utilizing sighted and point shooting techniques with Matt Temkin and 7677.

Threat Focused Pistol Quick Kill with Brownie

Introduction to drawing and shooting while moving out of the kill zone from 0-10 feet. Several important core concepts/components will be extensively covered under the guidance of all three instructors which will allow the student the best chance to successfully negotiate the time/distance problems faced on the streets.

Extreme Close Quarters hand to hand [ H2H ] skills which lead to integrating the pistol into the fight by all three instructors. This portion will also cover training in various physical skills for the gun disarm and gun traps by all three instructors.

Close Quarters H2H Defensive skills against a knife. This will be a round-table hands on segment where the students will have an opportunity to move among all of the instructors who will cover the best unarmed defensive edged weapons skills from different systems.

Force on Force with Airsofts utilizing the previously covered training from "in your face" out to 21 feet.

Since Matt, 7677 and I held the "Sightless in Tucson" event in October of 2005, we have all received constant requests to come together again for a H2H combatives class that would integrate the pistol skills and defensive edged weapons training into the mix. Here the chance to get hard core established real world skills from three instructors who are individually recognized for their various talents. 

This course allows the student to learn effective close quarters street skills integrating the handgun and knife into the mix to survive an encounter in a two day package that's not only affordable but brings the talents of three instructors into one location.

For previous reviews of the courses. follow this link:

http://www.threatfocused.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19

Brownie


----------



## AzQkr (Oct 21, 2008)

5 slots left in this class. 

Brownie


----------

